# Double Zahl quadrieren



## Guest (13. Apr 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne eine double Zahl mit dem Operator ^ quadrieren.
Bsp: r=z^2;  r und z sind beides double Werte
Leider kommt dann immer die Meldung: operator ^ cannot be applied to double, int

Wo liegt das Problem?

Gruss und danke


----------



## The_S (13. Apr 2007)

Math.pow

^ ist der binäre XOR Operator.


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Math.pow
> 
> ^ ist der binäre XOR Operator.



Welche Sprachen verwenden eigentlich ^ als Potenzoperator.

Ich meine mich dunkel entsinnen zu können,
daß das zumindest bei BASIC der Fall war.  ???:L


----------



## muddin (13. Apr 2007)

Hi!

Also beim Quadrieren würd ich die zahl einfach mit sich selbst multiplizieren.

```
r = z*z;
```

Und jau, es war(ist?) definitiv ein Potenzoperator in Basic

mfg,
Muddin


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2007)

Besten Dank für die Hilfe.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein anderes Problem:
Wenn ich Math.asin(28916.00); berechnen will, wird mir NAN aus gegeben.
Warum das?

Gruss und danke


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2007)

Weil der Sinus nur Ergebnisse im Bereich [-1..+1] hat,
ist der Definitionsbereich von Arcus Sinus natürlich
auch nur [-1..1]


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Apr 2007)

Math.asin nimmt nur Werte von -1 bis 1. Es ist ja die Umkehrfunktion zum Sinus.


----------



## WieselAc (13. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Sprachen verwenden eigentlich ^ als Potenzoperator.




Obs richtige Sprachen sind, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber in Matheprogrammen wie Maple, MatLab, R, bei denen auch in gewissen Umfang programmiert werden kann, wird z.B.: das ^ verwendet.


----------



## jobu0101 (14. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Besten Dank für die Hilfe.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein anderes Problem:
> Wenn ich Math.asin(28916.00); berechnen will, wird mir NAN aus gegeben.
> ...



Was soll denn dein tolles Programm machen? Du weißt schon, was Sinus, Cosinus und Tanges eigentlich ist?


----------

